# JBoss



## mayer (10. Aug 2005)

Wenn ich meinen JBoss starte erhalte ich folgenden Fehler:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: org/jboss/Mai
n (Unsupported major.minor version 48.0)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
Drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste . . .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie kann ich diesen Fehler beheben?? Kann mir jemand helfen??

mfg manuel


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Aug 2005)

welche JVM?

welcher JBOSS?

1.5er code in 1.4er JVM?


----------



## mayer (11. Aug 2005)

Hab den Fehler schon. Der Wert für JAVA_HOME war nicht gesetzt.

Danke dennoch für deine Antwort.

mfg manuel


----------

